# Cherry Shrimp



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi all...
I have 5 gallon tank with my male betta Steven. I would love to get some cherry shrimp for the tank so they can pick up leftover flakes at the bottom.

I was wondering if my tank if planted enough? If not, what plants should I get and where should I put them?(Im sure theres already a thread about this, so sorry for making a new one, i just couldnt find it!) Thanks!


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

Personally, no it doesn't, the shrimp will become eaten if the betta has an interest in them, which in most cases is what happens.

I also don't recommend putting shrimp into a tank unless it has been set up for at least two or three months, this gives it time to mature to the point where things are healthy, and the bacterial colony in the filter are strong.
Shrimp are scavengers, they will eat things that fall along the bottom of the tank, they particularly like to pick sponge filters clean of trapped debris, however, they are not a tank cleaner.


----------



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks. Also, whenever I test the water, GH is 180 and KH is 120, is that good or bad? My betta is doing great, so its not harmful to him, wondering if it would be to shrimp though.


----------



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

Should I put a sponge thingy at the intake of my filter si the shrimp dont get sucked in? ( I dont think they will because its not a super strong filter, just in case tho) also, can i put a assassin snail and shrimp in my tank? Does the tank have to be 2 or 3 months old for snails too?


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

I am sorry, I have no idea about the GH/KH as I don't normally deal with those measurements, but someone here will be able to direct you there.

You don't need to put an intake sponge on your filter as long as they aren't shrimplets smaller than the intake slits, they will be fine.
Snails don't need a tank as mature as shrimp would, but ideally you shouldn't add snails unless there is algae for them to feed off of, this applies to nerites because they eat primarily algae and biofilm.

From my experience, feeding them fish food or bottom feeder wafers don't sustain them, mine never touched those things, only the occasional mystery snail.


----------



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

Lunatic said:


> I am sorry, I have no idea about the GH/KH as I don't normally deal with those measurements, but someone here will be able to direct you there.
> 
> You don't need to put an intake sponge on your filter as long as they aren't shrimplets smaller than the intake slits, they will be fine.
> Snails don't need a tank as mature as shrimp would, but ideally you shouldn't add snails unless there is algae for them to feed off of, this applies to nerites because they eat primarily algae and biofilm.
> ...


 will all snails 🐌 only eat algae?


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

Snails like nerites will usually do best when given a tank that has algae growing for them, but mystery snails require a more calcium-fortified diet supplied through fresh green vegetables, as well as some protein.


----------



## mg7454 (Jan 28, 2019)

Malaysian Trumpet Snails would be a better choice because the Betta will likely add shrimp to his menu! Also, MTS are great clean-up crew. They go down into the gravel and really do a great clean-up but they will not eat your plants. Most snails are actually beneficial for an aquarium and usually only eat the dying parts of plants, like the dead leaves. Just remember to feed them enough to survive, especially if it is a new tank. Droop a pinch of flakes in for them.
Lunatic is right, if you must have shrimp, wait until the tank is older and create a pile of aquarium safe rocks the shrimp can hide in, they may even breed if you do.
Like all fish, dogs, cats, whatever, do your research! Good luck!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The links I posted in your other thread answers most of your questions.


----------



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi everyone, havent posted on this thread in a little while. I have been slowly adding to the amount of plants i have in my tank and I was wondering if i have enough now to get shrimp? Thanks!


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

The answer is no. A heavily planted tank for a betta is when at a glance you can't see your betta. Then it is planted right for shrimp. I would also take Russel's advice from your other posts. Shrimp need protection and you need a shoal of between 10+ for shrimp to survive. 

This tank might be good enough for shrimp but I have no use for them in a 5.5 gallon tank.

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=961310&stc=1&d=1552321411

Ben's jungle.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You tank is looking better and better and is getting to be the perfect habitat for a Betta.

These are two of my 20 long tanks before I took them down. And an 8.5. The second 20 is what is defined as "heavily planted" and was a successful Betta/shrimp/Dwarf Cray tank. The 8.5 is defined as moderately planted and was not as successful. Later on, the Java Moss grew and some stem plants filled in and it was fine.

In the first 20 long, the front had just been thinned and replanted so was still somewhat open but it eventually grew to be heavily planted. Note it is near impossible to see the back 2/3 of the tank and most of the sides. It and the second 20 long had successful breeding colonies of Red Sakura shrimp; the second 20 even had successfully breeding tiny Dario Dario.

I guess the literal answer to your question is, "Yes, you can have shrimp in your tank." But if you ask the important "Would it be a good, safe habitat to *successfully* keep shrimp and a Betta?" then the answer would be "No."

I would suggest getting some stem plants like Narrow Leaf Anacharis (doesn't shed like regular) and some Java Moss or Subwassertang. Shrimp do best where stem plants are the majority of greenery and rooted plants in the minority.

BTW, the last photos shows the Blue and the Orange Dwarf Crays. Note how the Blue uses the stem plants? You can see Clooney between them.


----------



## Zeroblaze (Feb 14, 2019)

You will want to add some moss (not Marimo Moss Ball).... 

Assuming you're planning to keep dwarf shrimps (eg: red cherry shrimp, etc...)
1. Mosses provide a lot of hiding places for your small shrimps. The small cholo wood (tube wood for shrimp) is also a good
thing to add to hide your shrimps.
2. You may want to check the care sheet for the type of shrimp that you want to keep together with your betta
Make sure the water parameters matches. 
3. By determining the type of shrimp you wanna keep, then only it will be relevant to your GH/KH.
4. Shrimps are very sensitive creatures... you may wanna check if your pH and temp is stable too

Hope this helps.


----------

